# Member locations...where are you



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

With the kayak poll ownership poll started by redphoenix, I thought the locations of members would make a good question, with that curiosity factor


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Good idea Richo, lets see where everyone else is at.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Good idea for a poll.

Go Taswegia :lol:


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Its comforting to know that I represent 6% of the AKFF community!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Dodge,

Can I respectfully suggest that you add New Zealand in as an option if it is possible to amend the poll? It is far more likely that the kiwis will be reading this site than anywhere else in the rest of the world. Not only are they just over the ditch but yak fishing is if anything much more established in NZ than here in OZ.

Would be interesting to see how many of them are members or visitors.

Just a suggestion :?

Good post bu the way 

JT


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

JT said:


> Dodge,
> 
> Can I respectfully suggest that you add New Zealand in as an option if it is possible to amend the poll?


JT

Respect is not needed; dickhead would be appropriate as we have more kiwis on board than other categories which are limited to 10.

I would gladly have amended it as its an error on my part, and checking the edit, I't appears I can only alter the original post now the poll is running 

I'll add a note to my original post as a token correction, and thanks for pointing it out mate

_fixed up thanks to Peril_


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWffhFkoAABFfgAASQKMACCgAFAAv58agIABIin6UyMg09TQeRqBqnpNHkNRhDQwBQOi2nzpE2CMcmje81SoKm5l0idwJXN5VKz5Aa26ba7nyBKjBVYAjax6YNUPT4gMi7kinChIe/CLJQA==


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Fixed


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Peril said:


> Fixed


Thanks Dave

I knew what they said about you wasn't right; I can now remove the egg from my face, and the kiwis will be pleased :lol: :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I can't do the poll 'cause I can't find North Qld on the list. I know it is not officially separate to the southern part of Qld, but, crickey, everyone knows we are different up here.

Oh well, might just have to click Qld after all.


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Woops, I have slipped to 1%! I will have to throw my weight behind Queensland - even if they can only play Rugby League, but not Rugby (is there any other??).


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Redro said:


> Woops, I have slipped to 1%! I will have to throw my weight behind Queensland - even if they can only play Rugby League, but not Rugby (is there any other??).


Nick can your 1%, feel the weight of Europe on your shoulders :lol:

Over there I suppose you would be aware the Wallabies gave Boks a big flogging the other week at Suncorp stadium, which was needed, because the All Blacks did the same to us earlier


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Richo, yes, the responsibility of keeping my side up on behalf of Europe is almost too much to bear. Re the Rugby, I bet you did not know I am an ex South African ("Redro" is a well known brand of South African fishpaste - as South African as Vegemite is Australian)! We moved to Melbourne from Cape Town in 97. I say "ex" as I really think of myself as an Australian now - if anybody asks me here where I am from the natural response is Australia (I work for a (very fine) American company - but have decided not to call myself an "American" as that is unlikely to score me too many points over here!). This whole nationality thing is becoming a bit confusing - so maybe I will just stay a "Queenslander" for now! And when it comes to the Rugby WC in France next year, well we shall just have to see! It is quite fun being a global citizen - I will have lived in three host countries for three Rugby WCs in a row. I just wish I could be in Australia this summer to see Australia winning the Ashes back - I suspect the whole series is going to be a huge amount of fun and I am sorry I will not be around to soak it all up.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Redro said:


> Re the Rugby, I bet you did not know I am an ex South African ("Redro" is a well known brand of South African fishpaste - as South African as Vegemite is Australian)!
> 
> so maybe I will just stay a "Queenslander" for now! And when it comes to the Rugby WC in France next year, well we shall just have to see!


Nick

Yes did realise you were from SA, that's why I mentioned the Boks and Rugby.

Loyalty is difficult for people who arrive here; I have 2 kiwi mates [between us] who are naturalised Aussies, when the union is on between NZ and AUS, one now supports the Wallabies, and the other remains loyal to the Blacks; I treat them accordingly, one gets a beer and the other the finger.

You can't go wrong as a Queenslander mate :lol: anywhere in the world


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't think it is a conscious rational decision as such. I never thought to myself "I live here now - therefore I must support all Australian teams". It is something that just happens one day without one realising it. All I know is that I have supported the Reds (for what it was worth! I finally cancelled my season ticket before this season) for a long time now - and felt enormous pride at our achievements in the Commonwealth Games.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Redro said:


> I don't think it is a conscious rational decision as such


No doubt about that mate, you have to support your team from the heart, as that's the only way to cope with the highs and lows in sport. :wink:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

With a couple of hundred new members since this thread last ran, have bumped it it again to the top for recent locations


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Don't know how I missed this before, voted, good one Richo


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I must have missed it last time as well - voted. Suprised to see that QLD has the most members, I always had the perception that NSW had the stronger contingent on here.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Perhaps the banana benders are too busy fishing and so have less time to contribute to the forum :wink:


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh I would have to disagree there Sunshiner :lol: :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

'Were the bad and mean.... Green Machine, Fearsome men from the ACT.... Dont try to stop these men in Green coz well HIT YA, HIT YA, HIT YA!.... And youll see green'

Sounds like im from bloody hicksville, even the Capital Rugby League teams theme song has the word / non-word 'Youll' in it, i musnt fit in as i havent a clue how to spell it... lol

http://www.raiders.com.au/season/extratime/song/


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Yup, I jus looked out the window and I'm still in Qld. That's cool!

[Me being a Queenslander is possibly why more Qlders do not post on the forum and leave it for those folk from NSW. They don't want anyone to know they live in the same State as me  .]


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Another Queenslander joins the ranks. Definately think its the perfect climate for all year yaking up here.Mal.
(GO THE LIONS)


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:x DOH 39%

Bloody Queenslanders

 fishing Russ


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

CA Represent!

<ducks>

Z


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Just a little bump out of interest sake.


----------

